# Black Tank Vent



## Spider (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a 2009 230RS I purchased new in Jan of 2010. I did not use the RV for a year, then discovered that the black tank was difficult to drain. Reading this website about a year ago, it was suggested that the black tank vent pipe may have slipped down. I was not sure, thinking as an engineer, that this was not possible. I have move the rv once, about 30 miles a year ago and now, the black tank will not drain unless I open the toilet valve before. Also, there is a small explosion of gas each time I use the toilet. So now, I am sure that the tank vent is not venting. ( I have read that the gas is explosive and toxic) So my question is if any of you have ever fixed this, and what you had to do. I think from posts here that the pipe is in the wall behind the toilet. Would taking that wall apart work? Does anybody know how far above the roof the vent sticks up? That would help me know how far to pull the pipe up (if I can) I have tried to pull it up on the roof, but it does not move. Thank you for maintaining this site. I have tried to call Keystone, for days and days but no one answers the phone either for their general number or the service number. I guess that solves the problem(s) for them.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Another thing to check would be the vent itself. Sometimes mud daubers and other wildlife have been know to build their nests in the vent. Climb up on the roof, and have a look see.

Gilligan


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Gilligan said:


> Another thing to check would be the vent itself. Sometimes mud daubers and other wildlife have been know to build their nests in the vent. Climb up on the roof, and have a look see.
> 
> Gilligan


Agreed. Make sure the vent pipe is unobstructed before doing anything else.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The cap on the vent pipe is easily removed, just pull it straight off. If the obstruction is visible then clear it away. I have used a extended pole-handle to probe the pipe. All you do is insert pole and probe the pipe. You will be able to tell when you hit the tank bottom.







The "Burp" when flushing is the dead give away to a plugged pipe. Dad always told me; "Air follows water." Happy probing!


----------

